# puppy worms.... vet closed... help



## brindlepit58 (Jul 18, 2010)

so my puppy that i got for my girlfriend has worms and the vet is closed today and tomorrow, should i buy a walmart brand treatment or wait till the vet opens again???


----------



## bubbas'-owner (Feb 13, 2011)

yea u can buy a brand called nemex 2 i use that whenever my dogs get wormy and it works real good and my dogs lick it right out of the spoon it smells like bananas


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do not go to walmart for a wormer go to a pets tore or feed store. Nemex is good but how do you know your pup has worms? If it is a bad infestation you might want to wait for the vet to get the right kind of dewormer other wise you are wasting your money on wormer that might not work. Also you can make your pup very sick by deworming if it is a really bad infestation the vets will do it in small doses so your pups system does not go into shock.


----------



## brindlepit58 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks, pups all better


----------

